# Spaying...when is the right age?



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey's three other litter-mates were spaid/neutered yesterday. When is it time to do this??  I'm not real certain when she is going to go into heat for the first time, and have no intention of breeding her, so if it's safe to do now, I really would like to. I should also note that when she was a 8 weeks she was treated for vaginitis along with the assortment of worms she came home with - the vet mentioned letting her go through one season to make certain that is corrected. I didn't really understand that and would rather not go through that unless not doing it would affect her health as an adult. He didn't make it sound like a life threathening thing. 

Just curious what ya'lls thoughts/experiences are.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

How old is she now? If you have her spayed before her first heat cycle than she has a lower chance of having problems later as soon as she has her first heat the benefits go down but are still there. Usually they go into heat for the first time when they are 6 months to a year old. Depends on the dog. If her litter mates were already done then she's probably safe to go in too.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> How old is she now? If you have her spayed before her first heat cycle than she has a lower chance of having problems later as soon as she has her first heat the benefits go down but are still there. Usually they go into heat for the first time when they are 6 months to a year old. Depends on the dog. If her litter mates were already done then she's probably safe to go in too.


unless there a large dog breed, rott's, great danes, ect. there is no reason why they couldnt be spayed at 8 weeks. it doesnt effect there bone growth or how they develop. your safe to do it when ever.
so like she said you stray away from many cancers if done before the first heat cycle.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

plus the heavier they are the more expensive it is


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

some things to think of.

Vets usually can tell if a female is about to go into heat and will tell you to let her go through with it and if she does come into season the vets will tell you to wait two months after. why? their insides are swollen and there is more blood down there. So to be on the safe side they tell you to wait. They also can do the spay when inheat but the risk of bleeding out is greater so it is best to let them run their course.
I've never had a vet tell me to wait and let my female have a cycle but then again vets are diffrent and have diffrent views on certain situations. You can also find a low cost spay clinic at a local shelter if you looked into it. I am getting Peaches spayed for 115 with Microchipping (25) and meds for her.

Remember the smaller the weight the cheaper the spay. a dog that is 45-60 pounds will run alot more than a dog that is only 19-20 pounds. 
Example:
LOWCOST CLINIC: 

25-40 bs..........$120.00
41-60 lbs.........$140.00 
OVER 60 lbs......DR QUOTE 

that is a lowcost clinic's prices NOW if you are going to a vet they can run even higher with blood tests, preop, meds, ect

anyways, if you don't know when she is you can take her to your vets and they can check for you. I usually look for constant vulva licking, larger vulva, slight behaviour change such as testy around other females or dogs, shy or timid (sometimes dogs don't show that), boobs to appear bigger than before (Noticable then when she were a pup) ect.

as for when to spay? I'd say now is a good time. =)

goodluck


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

She was 4 months yesterday. Our SPCA offers a free program for pits. I am goin to go through them. Sounds like I better get down there next Tuesday! Thanks ya'll! I was hoping to hear the sooner the better!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> some things to think of.
> 
> Vets usually can tell if a female is about to go into heat and will tell you to let her go through with it and if she does come into season the vets will tell you to wait two months after. why? their insides are swollen and there is more blood down there. So to be on the safe side they tell you to wait. They also can do the spay when inheat but the risk of bleeding out is greater so it is best to let them run their course.
> I've never had a vet tell me to wait and let my female have a cycle but then again vets are diffrent and have diffrent views on certain situations. You can also find a low cost spay clinic at a local shelter if you looked into it. I am getting Peaches spayed for 115 with Microchipping (25) and meds for her.
> ...


we spay dogs in heat all day long. never heard of the dr's telling people to wait because of it. but im sure theres the possibility.
as for costs, every place will be different. my clinic wasnt that expensive so you really got to shop around.



SweetMelissa said:


> She was 4 months yesterday. Our SPCA offers a free program for pits. I am goin to go through them. Sounds like I better get down there next Tuesday! Thanks ya'll! I was hoping to hear the sooner the better!


becareful with programs like that. im sure the aspca's programs arent bad. but a lot of those lost cost spay and neuter program with re-use dirty instruments and some other shady stuff.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well, sorry Not trying to debate I am just giving out info the vets e-mailed me with and from what Ri's vet told me. I'd really have no reason to throw out false info as I state what I research from A to Z from actual vets here in my city. they all said the same thing. they don't recomend it because of the risk factors of a dog bleeding out and dying and how it makes things harder for the staff since they are not only bleeding more but they are swollen.
so A.) some vets will do it for even MORE money and you risk complications (blood lose, blood transfusions ect. or B) after heat they recommend 2 months after out here and most vets where I am say 2 months. 

If it were me. and this is my opinion. I wouldn't risk the inheat spaying. I would just wait 2 months after to insure my dogs safty. again.. that's just me


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The only time I heard of vets waiting to do a spay was when we had a kitty and she was nursing. They wanted to wait til her milk dried up first.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SweetMelissa said:


> She was 4 months yesterday. Our SPCA offers a free program for pits. I am goin to go through them. Sounds like I better get down there next Tuesday! Thanks ya'll! I was hoping to hear the sooner the better!


Right now is the perfect time.

Spaying a female that is in heat or going into heat IS a more risky procedure. It isn't something that can't be done, but not something I personally would do. Most low cost clinic will not do a dog in heat due to the risk of issues popping up that will cost more. This is not for every clinic. Thats all just personal preference tho. I would get her done now before she comes into her first cycle.

I personally will not have a female spayed before 4 months. I see no reason at all to put an 8 week old thru a surgery like that. Most dogs are no going to come around ( inheat) before 6 months if not 8-9 months old. So IMO 4 months is the perfect age.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

*Sounds like the time is right!*

Thank you all for all the great advice! :clap: Four months it is!:woof:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Right now is the perfect time.
> 
> Spaying a female that is in heat or going into heat IS a more risky procedure. It isn't something that can't be done, but not something I personally would do. Most low cost clinic will not do a dog in heat due to the risk of issues popping up that will cost more. This is not for every clinic. Thats all just personal preference tho. I would get her done now before she comes into her first cycle.
> 
> I personally will not have a female spayed before 4 months. I see no reason at all to put an 8 week old thru a surgery like that. Most dogs are no going to come around ( inheat) before 6 months if not 8-9 months old. So IMO 4 months is the perfect age.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sasha is in getting spayed now at 7.5 months.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Well - it's a done dealio ya'll! Bailey gets her stitches out today, and it was not a biggie at all! She did beautifully! Thank you all for your great advice! This is my 'go to' site, for all things Pibble! Appreciate everyone's kindness, and willingness to teach me!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad everything went well.


----------

